# Touren in/um Alcudia/Polenza, Mallorca



## dalco32 (28. Februar 2008)

hallo,
ich fahre ende märz nach alcudia/Mallorca zum ersten mal mit freundin und mountainbike, wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir tipps für touren in dieser gegend sagen könnt, evtl, kartenvorschläge, büchertipps, links.
ich kenne die insel gut per rennrad und stelle mir dieses mal touren vor, wie auffahrt zum kloster Luc auf der pass-straße und ne schöne wegabfahrt wieder runter, oder das ganze bei der auffahrt von sineu, oder zum cap vor, etc...
müssen keine hammertrails sein oder komplett auf wegen, ich fahr mit meinem mtb auch auf straßen 
vielen dank schon mal für eure vorschläge


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Februar 2008)

Ich fand die Straße zum Kloster Luc ziemlich nervig, aber ich hasse Asfalt wirklich, da tut einem nur der Hintern weh. Wir sind einen recht anspruchsvollen Trail dann runter, der mit den ollen Leihrädern viele Schiebestücke für uns hatte. Die Klosteranlage ist sehenswert, die Tour als solche keine wirklich schöne MTB-Tour. Ich würde zum Mountainbiken nicht nochmal nach Mallorca, lieber bißchen länger warten und dann nach Südtirol (oder Finale Ligure, das ich leider immer noch nicht kenne :-()
Vom Cap Formentor gibt´s eine schöne Abfahrt runter auf Schotter und leichtem Trail runter, aber ich fürchte, die würde ich nicht mehr finden. Ich weiß nur noch, dass es hinten an irgendeinem toll gelgenen Luxushotel vorbei geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superstef (28. Februar 2008)

Mallorca ist auch mit dem Bike empfehlenswert und steht südtirol oder auch finale nicht viel nach.

Wir waren im Oktober dort und sind echt schöne Trails gefahren. Vor allem in der gegend um Alaro und Bunyola. Ist dann von Alcudia etwas weit dahin. Aber direkt vor Alcudia in Richtung Talaia d'Alcudia (ist auch im MTB-Führer von Greven/Bödder beschrieben) finden sich schöne und anspruchsvolle Touren.

Mehr Informationen / Reiseführer / Tourenberichte und Bilder zu Mallorca wie immer auf http://www.ride-on.info

Viel Spaß dort,

Ride-On
Stefan


----------



## Monte B. (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
zum Kloster Luc mußt Du nicht die Hauptstraße fahren, ca. 1 km nach Polenza
zweigt links ein kleiner Feldweg über eine kleine Brücke ab, immer diesem Weg entlang bis wieder eine Asphaltstraße kommt, dann rechts und nur noch runter bis Luc.


----------



## dalco32 (28. Februar 2008)

vielen dank einstweilen für eure unterschiedlichen einschätzungen, ich will malle auf alle fälle mit dem mtb testen, die alpen kenn ich auswendig,
danke auch schon mal für weitere gute ideen in der gegend um alcudia
tino


----------



## SFA (29. Februar 2008)

Schau Dir mal www.vamos24.de an ! Dort kannst Du das Buch Megatours Mallorca bestellen. Da sind 50 sehr unterschiedliche Touren auf der Isla Calma drin. Oder in der Gegend um Alaró/Bunyola, da gibt es Videos von Trails unter www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/mallorca
Mallorca ist für Mountainbiker ähnlich anspruchsvoll und vielseitig wie die Gegend um den Gardasee !


----------



## on any sunday (29. Februar 2008)

dalco32 schrieb:


> die alpen kenn ich auswendig,
> 
> tino



sehr gewagte These


----------



## dalco32 (29. Februar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> sehr gewagte These


ok, vielleicht nicht alles, aber eine tour am gardasee haben sie nach meinem nickname benannt  
tino


----------



## Celina (3. März 2008)

Hier werden schöne Touren angeboten:

http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/


----------



## trail_snail (4. März 2008)

woohoooooooo!!!


----------



## SFA (4. März 2008)

trail_snail schrieb:


> woohoooooooo!!!



Hey, das kommt mir bekannt vor. Wo hast Du die Aufnahme gemacht ?
Vom Castell runter nach Orient?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_snail (6. März 2008)

Falsch! Orient stimmt fast, und vom Castel runter is falsch!
... noch zwei Versuche.


----------



## SFA (6. März 2008)

O.K. - der Trail über den Cami de Coanegra von Santa Maria ins Tal von Orient...


----------



## trail_snail (12. März 2008)

yep! Torrent de Connegra (oder so ähnlich)... von Orient aus nach St. Maria runter - sehr feine Sache!
Hut ab, das auf nem Foto zu erkennen. Biste ein Local?


----------



## SFA (12. März 2008)

Strrrrike ! ;-)
Ne, ich bin kein Local, aber meine Eltern haben in der Nähe lange gewohnt und daher kenne ich dort den einen oder anderen Trail ! Die Ecke ist wirklich sehr schön !


----------

